

Waiting for Fedora 22? - dumindunuwan
https://stg.getfedora.org/

======
cabirum
You don't have permission to access
/pub/fedora/linux/releases/22/Workstation/x86_64/iso/Fedora-Workstation-
netinst-x86_64-22.iso on this server

[edit] fixed now

------
bricss
Jaja! They did it! :D

